

WikiLeaks film script leaked to WikiLeaks - gebe
http://news.yahoo.com/assange-wikileaks-film-script-leaked-wikileaks-221839919.html

======
rosser
Pretty standard, if effective, propaganda tactic. All "they" have to do is
stick the words "Based on a True Story" somewhere in there, and they can
diverge however far they want from the facts, yet people will still gobble it
up.

~~~
seferphier
Agree. However, I have doubts on Assange's credibility. Although I am inclined
to believe what Assange had said, Assange absconded bail which was posted by
his friends and supporters.

~~~
meaty
Given the circumstances, I know no individual who would have done otherwise.

------
United857
Probably a delibrate act to get publicity on the part of the filmmakers!

------
981239123
Link for the lazy 'Julian Assange at the Oxford Union':
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vQNWYnQjUE>

------
joshguthrie
Will the movie touch upon this particularly meta plot point?

~~~
matthuggins
And then will that get released to WikiLeaks?

~~~
hawkw
Recursion!

~~~
joshguthrie
Not sure if there's recursion yet. Will the movie touch upon this particularly
meta plot point?

(Okay, trying too hard on that one, heh?)

~~~
paulnechifor
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5118838>

(There. Now it's an infinite recursion.)

------
thomasfl
Poetic!

------
madrox
INCEPTION

------
hawkw
This seems appropriate.

